# RISK ASSESSMENT using dangerous tools



## BertFlores58 (May 26, 2010)

Risk is defined as the likelihood to happen multiplied by consequence.
Meaning if we can reduce the risk by assessing it then we can be safe within an allowable risk. For example,

TASK: USING A CIRCULAR SAW will require following:

LIKELIHOOD:

If the blade has thicker kerf - the motor will wiggle and inertia. The blade will have longer period prior stop. The saw will be difficult to control.

If the blade has thin kerf-the blade will not hold the straightness of cut. If you try to reallign it, likely to happen will be a kickback. It tends to follow the grain during ripping.

CONSEQUENCES: Finger cut .. Motor will burn … etc

CONTROL: 
Install a guide to prevent kickback. See to it that running with guides is the best method of maintaining the line of cut. Make trial cuts. Never use a thin kerf without prime cut (first run should be at least 1" or less) this will serve as additional support to the blade bending when cutting thicker stuff.

The above was based on my experience and you may take it or leave it but surely this will allow us in making the risk assessment. When somebody say dangerous… at what level you can take the risk.

HERE IS MY QUESTION TO EVERYONE: HOW WILL YOU PREDICT RISK IN YOUR WORK? Start by mentioning a task then make the likelyhood assessment then the control.. No need to assess the consequence as it similar to damages and injuries.

Thanks and this is for everyone in the LJ.
I have search risk and prevention on Lumberjock but could not find the right method of risk assessment and risk control. I hope we can help each other.


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

I have a few questions:

Do we have to post it on each machine ?

If so, should it be beside the X bar and R chart or maybe just print it on the back and review weekly after Wednesday morning calisthenics ?

Is this the expansion of Sarbanes-Oxley into woodworking shops ?


----------



## tom427cid (Aug 21, 2011)

While not specific,my guide line for determining the risk/safety of an operation has been-"If it doesn't feel comfortable(safe) Don't do it".
I know that this is not scientific but it has held me in pretty good stead for almost 4 decades. I will also add that any tool,new or old, that I get is thoroughly inspected and tested(practice to see what happens) before I use it officially.
tom


----------



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

Tom: Basically, my dad told me the same thing you wrote; to paraphrase, "Listen to the little voice in the back of your head that is questioning the action you're about to take". He told me this after I had a screwdriver slip and go into my hand. As I was doing the task, I had the voice in my head questioning my method of holding the screw…
I now try and listen whenever I start feel uncomfortable or hear me questioning myself, it's usually when I'm taking some sort of shortcut…


----------



## BertFlores58 (May 26, 2010)

David,
Not necessarily that you need to post but at least you are aware off the risk and anyone can reduce the risk by applying the control.
Tom, 
That's it.. control: familiarize, inspect and test the tools prior use… that is a good and general rule but we should go for the detailed part.. Qte (practice to see what happens)" unqte .. we might get mistake during the practice and end up to an accident…. We can share now to those people who have not committed the error as part of the assessment.

Sorry but we are not for blaming but rather avoiding a recurrence. At present, this scientific method of risk assessment is a requirement for daily works on ships that we can also apply in our workshop because safety management somewhat failed as there are still accidents going on so then they go for RISK MANAGEMENT which we should have it practice rather in our daily lives but not only on pens.. I thank for all of those that have good practice and you can share it.


----------



## tom427cid (Aug 21, 2011)

Bert,
As an example of my procedure read my recent post regarding dangerous tools.
Also I will be the first to say that while all ten digits are still there they are by no means pristine! Each and every scar represents a lesson learned.
tom


----------



## BertFlores58 (May 26, 2010)

I believe you Tom,
The 39 Ford Woodie you replied in the dangerous tools is the best procedure showing your control of risk associated in it. Wearing welding gloves protecting yourself will not only lower the likelihood but also lowers the consequence of injury. That is the point I am raising on this forum. SAFETYT HABIT is the one that we should develop … Risk takers are not bad but they should be aware of the Risk and if possible lower it.


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

That little voice has saved my bacon more then once.


----------

